# Shinobudo Karate?



## superdave (Sep 11, 2002)

Has anyone every heard of a style of karate called shinobudo? I have never heard of this style and was wondering if someone could tell something about it.

Thanks.

SuperDave


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 11, 2002)

no i am not familiar with it.  where did you hear of it?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 17, 2002)

This is what I found at this link:

http://www.ymcamd.org/sportsFrame.html



Shinobudo Karate 
WHITE MARSH 
A traditional karate class fighting techniques and self defense.  Emphasis is on blocking,
kicking and punching.  New students should wear loose fitting athletic gear/no pockets.
Karate uniforms available at additional cost, but are not necessary in the beginning.


----------



## pknox (Aug 25, 2003)

superdave:

Not sure abut Shinobudo Karate.  But here might be some possibilities:

I have heard of "Shin Budo Kai" which is an Aikido school that also studies traditional weaponry pretty heavily.  Not sure if a karate school would be related to that tradition.  I believe "Shin" in Japanese means "real" or "authentic", like a "shinken" is an actual (authentic) cutting sword, so it could be a style that the founder wanted people to identify with an "authentic" tradition.

The other possibility I was thinking was that "Shino" is a derivative of the english "Sino", meaning "Chinese".  It could then possibly be a form of Karate with readily identifiable Chinese roots, like a kempo/kenpo form.  

Not sure.  I couldn't get the link to work, btw.  It seems to be out of a YMCA in Maryland.

Do you know anything about the characterisics of the style (i.e. its techniques, philosophy, ranking system)?  Where did you hear about it?  That might help put us on the right track.  Google doesn't turn anything up but the YMCA link that was aforementioned, but does mention a "Shin Budo Karate Do" and "Shin Budo Karate-Jitsu", both with schools in northern New Jersey.


----------

